# What is the correct tire pressure?



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Ok i have new Toyo TS1 tires 205-45-ZR-16. I also have a 1995 sentra GXE. On the toyo website it says consult the sticker on the door jam for OEM sized tires but these arent OEM sized and have a much smaller sidewall than the OEM ones so I'm assuming they need a higher pressure. The max rating on the tires says 50PSI but their website says 44PSI Max. 

Does anyone know how to calculate or what is the correct pressure in the tires for their size. I know factors include weight of car etc. They read low today so without knowing the exact amount I put in ~35PSI when cold.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

35-40 psi should be fine.I run 45 psi in my tires, but that's for better fuel economy.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Trust the max pressures listed on the sidewall and Toyo over the door jamb sticker if you're using anything but OE tyres (this includes size, brand, and type).

As for the "correct" tyre pressure, there really is none if you don't know exactly what you want to get out of your tyres. I suggest you spend a little time and figure that out first, while running the pressures Himile suggested in the meantime.

PS: I run 39/32 F/R on OE sized Sumitomo HTR-200s on my car, mostly for the balance and overall traction in North Jersey weather.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

go to www.sentra.net and read the suspension section in kojimas garage.. there are different setups


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

cool, i just thought there might be some magical formula to see what a recommended amoutn would be. 

kojima page says 36-38 front and 40 rears so I'm close. I gotta pick up a more acurate guage and then check again.

Thanks


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

No, you don't want 40 psi in the rear. More like 30, or even 25. Better wear with same reduction in understeer. 40 psi up front is a good start. I liked 45 psi for its better turn-in.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

i run 45 all the way around but i have 215/R40
I alway trsut the max PSI, especially with these performance tires...too much or too less will wear your tire incorrectly and make the life of your tire less


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

MAX PSI IS FOR HAULING MAX LOAD!!! It is not recommended pressure for everyday use. Now, FWD forces one to run rather high pressures, but MAX is MAX, not recommended.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up. Once I get that guage I'm gonna prolly do around 40 for front and try 34 for the rears to start and see how it is. 

When I added air today man the steering wheel turns faster it seems and the ride is also rougher but I don't want it underpressured cuz these tires were pretty expensive.


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

I always wanted to know this kind of information. I usually run 5psi under max, however recently noticed that my wife's tire are showing wear as if they were over inflated. Wearing on center more than in the sides. Maybe I'll back them down to -10psi rated on tire as max.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyone runing NT450? What's the tire pressure you guys are running? 

I'm running 32F/ 30R right now. I think I will put more air in them soon.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

If you're driving a Sentra, I don't think running the same pressures all around is a good idea, at least for daily driving. Remember, our cars are heavily loaded in the front. If you do, either your front tyres will show outer wear from underinflation or your rears will show inside wear from overinflation. And regardless of how strangely your tyres wear, you will get strange, possibly dangerous handling characteristics during inclement weather.

Of course, if you're autocrossing or have made alignment/suspension changes that you have to compensate for it's a different story, but for a stock Sentra with no load in the trunk, I would definately run the fronts higher than the rears.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

You should also fill the tires with helium , instead of air to reduce unsprung weight


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

LOL. Himile, don't give them ideas.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

35 front, 30 back


----------



## Red (Nov 2, 2003)

*Dunno About the Pressure*

Toyo ***
Tyre producer from Japan, high performance products in mid price segment 
PROXES T1-S 215/40 ZR16 86W RF Rim-protection Summer tyres
Test results
Reifentest.com (english)

Test results Reifentest.com 
TyreTest.com:Average of 105 completed tests
Score: 1-best 6-worst Ø2.7 
Grip in dry conditions 1.6 
Braking in dry condtions 1.8 
Grip in wet conditions 2.2 
Braking in wet condition 2.4 
Grip in snow 5.2 
Comfort 3.3 
Tyre noise (in car) 3.4 
Tyre noise (external) 3.2 
Tyre wear 4.2 
Kilometers driven 2.306.085 

More Info below


The Proxes T1-S is Toyos top-of-the-range tyre for sports oriented drivers, replacing the existing Proxes T1 Plus tyre.
The tyre, which is available in V, W and Y rated fitments, matches its predecessor in dry handling, low noise and wear resistance but offers substantially improved wet handling and aquaplaning performance. 

With us only only £ 49,20 
Postage and packing costs are included in the price!
from www.mytres.co.uk

49.20 GBP
United Kingdom Pounds = 82.4168 USD
United States Dollars 
1 GBP = 1.67514 USD 1 USD = 0.596966 GBP 
as of Friday 7th Nov 2003


----------

